# GT #10 (11/20): (6-3) Los Angeles Lakers @ (4-6) Indiana Pacers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is one of those games that scares me. On the road, against an average team. We are likely to play to the level of our competition. I think it would be absolutely huge to win this game and the one against Miluakee before we face Boston on Friday night.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kurt said:


> Thread Preview Coming later tonight...


Slacker.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> This is one of those games that scares me. On the road, against an average team. We are likely to play to the level of our competition. I think it would be absolutely huge to win this game and the one against Miluakee before we face Boston on Friday night.



I agree.... Very scary.

But good teams win on the road. Is this team good? I guess we will see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You're right. So far we're 2-1 on the road, with the loss to San Antonio and the wins against Phoenix and Houston.

These next two games are VERY winnable, and they are a back-to-back. If we can get to 8-3 this early in the season, it would be great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The 100-point plateau seems to be our recipe for success. We're 5-1 in games in which we score at least 100. However, when our opponent scores 100 or more, we're 1-2.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Pacers this year seem to me like a team we were last year. Dangerous. They have the ability to beat any given team on any given night.

We should win. That is what scares me. Games like these we never seem to have our head in and play like we dont have to earn the victory. I think this is a game we are going to have to play well in order to win.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Pacers don't have a PG that can burn fisher, I predict an easy win.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> Pacers don't have a PG that can burn fisher, I predict an easy win.


I share your feelings towards Fisher.

Turiaf should be back, and I don't think we will have a hard time beating the Pacers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we take this game seriously we'll get the win in an easy fashion.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MUST WIN. BTW, Love and Basketball is on ABC Family channel as we speak. :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

^^^ Good Movie. ^^^


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a feeling we are going to get destroyed.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have finals Weds so ill try to watch this game...this sucks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

What time is this game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What time is this game?


I'm getting it at 5:30 Pacific Time, but the game is going to be delayed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers split last season’s series with Indiana 1-1 for the fourth consecutive year. This will be the 68th meeting between the two franchises with the Lakers leading the all-time series 49-18. In their last 10 games overall, the Lakers are 6-4 against the Pacers. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 8-0 all-time against Indiana. At Conseco Fieldhouse, however, the Lakers have gone just 2-6 since it opened in 1999 while losing their last four straight there. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 9-5 against Indiana. In 19 career games (16 starts) against the Pacers, Kobe Bryant is averaging 23.5 points per game. While Bryant averaged just 21.5 points last season against the Pacers, he does own the series scoring record with 45 points 1/9/06 vs. Indiana at STAPLES Center. In seven games at Conseco Fieldhouse, Bryant is averaging 25.3 points with his high-game of 35 coming 2/4/03. Only Bryant, Derek Fisher and current Lakers assistant coach Brian Shaw were on the court for Los Angeles in the 2000 NBA Finals versus Indiana while no players remain from the Pacer’s 2000 Eastern Conference Champion team. Both Bryant and Jermaine O’Neal entered the NBA straight from high school prior to the 1996-97 season after both playing in the McDonald’s All-America game. Prior to Andrew Bynum playing in the Lakers/Nuggets game November 2, 2005, O’Neal had been the youngest player ever to play in an NBA game. O’Neal (18 years, 53 days) now ranks behind Bynum (18 years, 6 days) and ahead of Bryant (18 years, 72 days).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
Kwame Brown: moderate ankle and knee sprains - Not With Team
Ronny Turiaf: Moderate Left Ankle Sprain - Questionable

*INJURY REPORT - PACERS*
Marquis Daniels: Sore Left Knee - Day-to-Day
Ike Diogu: Torn Left Calf Muscle - Out
Troy Murphy: Sore Left Achilles - Day-to-Day


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Winnable game (aren't they all, no real insight there) but its gonna be a grind. Lots of annoyances with Cook and Mihm giving up easy baskets and fouls. A boring battle of attrition. Winner will depend on who sucks less.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

The Indiana Pacers feature many of the same players who finished last season with the team but feature a new coach – Jim O’Brien – and a different pace that they are going to try to play. In the recent past the Pacers would walk the ball up and run their offense almost exclusively through All-Star Jermaine O’Neal. While they will not be confused with the Phoenix Suns anytime soon, they are looking to push the ball and create some early scoring opportunities based on the skills of the players they got in the trade with Golden State last season.

The Pacers will start Jamaal Tinsley and Mike Dunleavy in the backcourt, Danny Granger and O’Neal at forwards and Troy Murphy at center. Dunleavy, Granger, and Murphy can all hit the three and O’Neal is very comfortable shooting the face-up jumper from the perimeter. Part of the focus of the uptempo attack that Indiana is playing is the early transition screen and roll. Any of the players are capable of setting one for Tinsley and all picker are threats to pop and hit the shot. In addition they have a couple players in Granger and Dunleavy who are very capable of rebounding the ball on the defensive end and initiating the fastbreak with their power-out dribble. One of the specific types of screen and roll that they will try and set is the one where the picker has his back to the baseline. These “Rear” set pick and rolls pose a problem because 1) the side is usually vacant so if the picker’s man doesn’t help it can create a clear line path to the basket for the ball handler. 2) If the picker’s man does help, then the picker will pop (usually beyond the three point line) and stretch the defense. 3) It sets up nicely for a re-pick which is very difficult to guard.

If the Pacers are having a good shooting night this could be very dangerous.

The Pacers have a bench that is capable of contributing. Jeff Foster (good rebounder), Marquis Daniels (good penetrator), and Shawne Williams (three point threat) are the core of this group. A familiar face, Kareem Rush, is also on their roster so we know when he comes in he will be firing. Our bench has been a key to our success so far this season. This battle within the game will be an area that we must win.

One of the areas of concern going into the game is the play of Jermaine O’Neal. He is currently their fourth leading scorer (Granger is first, Dunleavy second, injured Ike Diogu is third) at 13 point per game but we know he is still trying to find his groove in the new system. We can’t allow him to find that groove tonight. He is capable of dominating a game with his post play and if we are forced to double team him there will be some good shooters open on the floor if our rotations aren’t tight. He is also capable of changing the game with his shot blocking on the other end. We need to keep him in check. This team opened the season with three wins and then lost six in a row before beating the Jazz at home in their last game. We must bring the proper energy tonight to start our road trip on the right foot and to not allow them to stay on the winning track.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I don't think I'm going to be posting throughout the thread because I have the game delayed over here by an hour and a half. If I come onto the boards, it'll be spoiled for me.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

so because cook and mo are gone for this game does that mean coby and critt will get activated for the game???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> so because cook and mo are gone for this game does that mean coby and critt will get activated for the game???


Good question. We'll find out soon enough, I suppose.

So that means tonight we don't have Cook, Mo, Kwame or Ronny? 

Ouch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Good question. We'll find out soon enough, I suppose.
> 
> So that means tonight we don't have Cook, Mo, Kwame or Ronny?
> 
> Ouch.


I have a feeling Ronny will play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I have a feeling Ronny will play.


Hopefully.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I hate KCAL for doing this. They've always tape-delayed these road games and it really p*sses me off. In the age of Tivo there's no good reason that they can't just show the game live. Once again, we have to avoid the boards and hope not to see the score somewhere, which inevitably happens almost every damn time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I have a feeling Ronny will play.


He is in!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I can get a link for those that wanna watch it live online, 

As for the early action we're hitting from deep, Kobe has a 3 as does Vlad, defensively JO's dunked on Odom and sucked Bynum into a dumb foul.

Bynum meanwhile tricked JO on a pretty jump hook.

we're up 3 early.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I can get a link for those that wanna watch it live online,
> 
> As for the early action we're hitting from deep, Kobe has a 3 as does Vlad, defensively JO's dunked on Odom and sucked Bynum into a dumb foul.
> 
> ...


Yeh I have it too.... BUT that must be sent via PM.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another terrible call on the Lakers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> Yeh I have it too.... BUT that must be sent via PM.


Oh I get it my badd


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet...now I'm watching it!  Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow - high scoring first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Odom got into foul trouble, eh?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazzy just pmed u regards to link


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mihm is terrible


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Mihm is terrible


Yeah, he still doesn't have his game flowing like he did a couple of years ago.

Farmar is still making noise off the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The defense does not look very good at all.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

ahh someone link me :Z)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad missing that dunk was pretty horrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So far in the first half, Kobe has 23 points on 7/11 shooting (4/5 threes). 

Bynum has 11 points on 4/4 shooting and 3/4 free throws, and 7 rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and Fish is 4/4 for 9 points.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG, look at that 3 from kobe


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Granger is the Pacers best player now, wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

71-63 at the half. Kobe's going off.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

can someone hook me up with the live link?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad starts thing off with a 3 coming out of the half.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

How have we been playing...I jus got home from the library..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Granger with the flop, but it doesn't go his way.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

2 comments
1) these pacer commentators are good - very unbiased

2) I like this "fast-breaking triangle" a lot more, allows the team to take advantage of their athleticism


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

good steal by kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> How have we been playing...I jus got home from the library..


Started great offensively and poor defensively. Right now, we're still playing great offensively, and definitely picking things up defensively. We're up 14 in the 3rd quarter.

Kobe has 28 points on 8/13 shooting (5/7 threes).

Bynum has 15 points on 5/5 shooting.

Fisher has 11 points on 5/5 shooting.

As a team, we're shooting 63% right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with a season high 17 now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

that was not a foul by Kobe....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah that was a bad call by the refs. We're going to have more than 100 by the end of this quarter. Awesome!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are slowly losing our mojo right now....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We already have 99 points at freaking the end of the 3rd.....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar - FOUR POINT PLAY!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

farmer - 3 and the foul... start him phil


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Farmar is a freak.......


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

farmer at the buzzer, nothing but net


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Jordan Farmar.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Farmar is playing the best I've ever seen him play.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Indiana announcers are terrible. They think every call is against the lakers. 

Idiots are giving their fans hope...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> The Indiana announcers are terrible. They think every call is against the lakers.
> 
> Idiots are giving their fans hope...


lol. I know. Every single call for the Lakers is a bad call. Every single trip for the Indiana should have been a foul on the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Right now we have 6 players in double figures, and Walton has 9...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This is why trading Cook is great, at much as I dislike Vlad, he does everything Cook does but better.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are ****ting on the pacers...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum just owned JO.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

2 blocks by bynum against o'neal in a row haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is blocking Jermaine tonight like crazy! And Farmar just hit another 3!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

if the lead goes to 30, I hope Phil will play Critt, come on man


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

We shooting lights out tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum has 4 blocks to go along with 17 points and 10 rebounds.

Another double double for the big man.

Choosing a player of the game tonight is going to be tough. Kobe, Fisher, Farmar, Bynum have especially played GREAT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Walton just got into double figures, so that makes 7 tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

does nba tv league pass stop after the 3rd quarter? can't watch anymore, damnit.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

We're shooting too many jumpshots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Sasha gets 2 more points, he will be the 8th player tonight to reach double figures for us out of 10 players that played. The two that will probably not get double figures are Mihm and Turiaf.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Java is in the game!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

finally crit... show your stuff man


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lol, phil ****ing around a 3 pg lineup, whatever, i'll take it


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom playing horrible tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Help me choose a player of the game, peeps. Right now, I'm leaning towards Kobe because he's done a bit of everything...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I love the way they are saying sasha last night


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha becomes our 8th player tonight to hit double figures!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

afobisme said:


> does nba tv league pass stop after the 3rd quarter? can't watch anymore, damnit.


I'm watching mine on the internet. If you subscribe to the league pass you can also watch games on the internet, including games from a couple of days ago.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe deserves it... we should just exclude Kobe from the player of the game award because technically he's pretty much the player of the game every game.

I'll go with Farmer this game, maybe Bynum


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coby Karl is in the game as well!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Kobe deserves it... we should just exclude Kobe from the player of the game award because technically he's pretty much the player of the game every game.
> 
> I'll go with Farmer this game, maybe Bynum


Haha, I feel ya, however, he will not be excluded. I think tonight I'm giving it to him.

8/16 shooting, 5/9 threes, 11/11 free throws, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers

He's the one that started to blow this game open slowly in the 2nd quarter, and the rest of the guys finished it off in the 3rd...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers announcers need to pronounce Sasha's name right!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

anyone see Critt stick to his man? that's why we need him out there when we play fast PGs.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Karl working on his flopping skills


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

karl to mihm ally oop


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Mihm almost has 10 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, nice pass from Java! Too bad Coby couldn't finish!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Critt STEAL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coby Karl nets 2 points! First points of his career.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win 134-114!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

JO was 4 for 13, actually give it to bynum


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm telling you guys, Critt is going to be a star, we better not trade him, this is the first time in about a decade I've been happy about the Lakers' PG situation


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> JO was 4 for 13, actually give it to bynum


Weren't 3 of the 4 blocks Bynum had on JO to?

Plus 17 points, and 10 rebounds.

Sounds pretty dominant vs the teams best player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I gave it to Kobe. I know he didn't do much in the 2nd half, but that's because he didn't have to. It was tough, and I gave it to him narrowly, but I'm sure Farmar and Bynum will get more player of the game awards.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Weren't 3 of the 4 blocks Bynum had on JO to?
> 
> Plus 17 points, and 10 rebounds.
> 
> Sounds pretty dominant vs the teams best player.


100% from the field also.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum was terrific tonight.JO looks gimpy fromhis knee.Bynum basically smothered himall night.

This was one of those games where we just shot them outta the building sorta like the Suns game. 

We have so many quality shooters that it was a wrap.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Sean said:


> I'm watching mine on the internet. If you subscribe to the league pass you can also watch games on the internet, including games from a couple of days ago.


i dont subscribe.. i was watching it earlier though. then i went to shower, and it was gone.

is there a way to subscribe to the NBA tv broadband only? i wouldn't mind paying $30 for a whole season of it. 

not like streaming it costs them much, and they free advertisements.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cook came to the game even though he didnt have to so he could support his teammates. Classy move. Good luck in Orlando Cookie.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

:bananallama::bananallama::bananallama: Thats all I have to say about this game!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Farmar continues to impress. His confidence level is incredible. 

Drew looked great tonight. Think he didn't here those JO trade rumors? JO is still recovering, but I was still happy to see Drew take it right to him, on both ends of the court. 

I don't know if I've seen kobe play this well since Shaq left. I mean, he's not over-passive, not over-aggressive. His D has been nothing short of outstanding. I really like what he's doing this year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> I'm telling you guys, Critt is going to be a star, we better not trade him, this is the first time in about a decade I've been happy about the Lakers' PG situation


Dunno about star, but he definitely has the athleticism and quickness to guard PGs. Question is, can he do it? 

And for his height, he has very good handles, probably good enough to be an average PG. Which is great.


----------

